# "The Sea" for Orchestra



## TwoPhotons (Feb 13, 2015)

Here's a piece for orchestra I recently finished composing:






Performed by sample libraries. Keen to hear any comments!


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

This is really amazing, very cinematic feel to it. Your 5-minute miniature contains so many great ideas it would drive other composers crazy, I really hope you would try an extended piece next.

Reminds me a bit of Granville Bantock's works, he also would play with some musical ideas in smaller forms before attempting to create a full workout (check Sea Reivers vs Hebridean Symphony to see what I mean).

P.S. Listened to it four times in a row; you just made my day!

P.P.S. Okay, after the fifth listen I can start thinking straight and offer a couple of ideas in case you'll attempt a lager-scale work based on these themes:

1) Subconsciously I expected the wonderful climax of the intro (0:10) to be repeated somewhere near the recapitulation (which occurs around 3:30 as I believe).

2) The main climax of the work seems to be the 3:30 one but there is another at 4:40 which sounds more definite and so the following final part in contrast seems too short.


----------



## TalkingPie (May 15, 2020)

This is very well done, I liked it!


----------

